# Engine stall?



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

I live in Chicago and I got in my GTO the other day and started her up, I have an M6 (I know I need to update my signature but I can't figure out how to do that from my phone) I started her up and b4 I even came off the clutch she shut off, it started right up after that no problems but this has happened to me 5 times now. The car is in neutral when I start it. Any ideas?


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

well i had the same problem and it was an easy fix. the problem with mine was just that the battery in the key was going dead i would often have problems getting the door to unlock. and it would do the same thing you discribed. so if that sounds the problem you have then just get a new key and program it to your car and your good to go. also if you have a lot of stuff on your key ring it can cause a poor connection with key and the ignition.


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

Just heard back from the dealer apparently the problem was the "body control module" WTF is that?


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Why would you need to get a new key? Just replace the battery in the key


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

When it's cold out (under 20) my Engine likes to stall in Reverse (even if you give it sufficent gas). I think the car doesn't like it when it gets into the teens.

Don't know if your car is cold when this is happening.


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

I do need to get a new key. Dealer says that because the key is old and warn it looses the signal with the BCM and that is what is making the car shut off


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Its not normal what so ever for your car to stall in reverse due to the temp. Do you let it warm up and let the idle drop to normal RPM idle before taking off in the morning?


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

poof1887 said:


> Just heard back from the dealer apparently the problem was the "body control module" WTF is that?


Body Control Module = BCM Basically it operates all the electronic functions in the car: How Does a Body Control Module Work? | eHow.com In the GTO it's located up under the passenger side of the dash above the glove compartment. Good idea to look at the wiring for yours, there have been problems with other Goats where the wiring harness has been cut with a sharp piece of metal up in where it's located. Mine was rubbing but not being cut yet. Check your BCM wires, everybody - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

GuatoLT1 said:


> Its not normal what so ever for your car to stall in reverse due to the temp. Do you let it warm up and let the idle drop to normal RPM idle before taking off in the morning?


In the morning it's fine (it's in a garage that typically stays over 30) but in the afternoon when I leave work it does this. I don't let it warm up, start it, throw it in reverse back out, put it in first drive away.

I think it stalls when I shift from reverse to 1st (I'll pay more attention but that makes more sense than while I back out). I think it's because the car is rolling backward and I engage 1st and try to go forward. Probably car isn't warm enough and so it stalls.

I don't pay much attention to it as it only happens when it's under 20 which isn't more than a few weeks around here.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

BRZN said:


> Body Control Module = BCM Basically it operates all the electronic functions in the car: How Does a Body Control Module Work? | eHow.com In the GTO it's located up under the passenger side of the dash above the glove compartment. Good idea to look at the wiring for yours, there have been problems with other Goats where the wiring harness has been cut with a sharp piece of metal up in where it's located. Mine was rubbing but not being cut yet. Check your BCM wires, everybody - LS1GTO.com Forums


To expound on this. The GTO is a very simple car from an electrical perspective.

You've got the BCM which communicates directly with the Airbag Module, the Radio/Cluster (they are wired together on a UART communication bus), and the PIM.

The PIM (Power Interface Module) translates the information the BCM understands (a UART Bus) to information the ABS, Engine, and Automatic Transmission can understand (GM LAN).

So pretty much if your BCM goes the entire system goes down. GM also wires the communication on GM LAN retarded. They "daisy chain" things together. For example the communication flows from the PIM to the ABS, then the Trans (if you have one) then the Engine. If you unplug for example your ABS the Engine and Trans fall off the communication bus. In other manufacturers disconnecting one module doesn't cause others to drop off the bus.

This is why if you look at pin-outs you see a lot of communication buses and if one wire goes bad it messes up A LOT of things.


----------

